# Eclipse und externe Jar Files



## MScalli (26. Mai 2009)

Hi Leutz.
Ich habe da ein riesen Problem mit Eclipse.
Ich benutze JasperReports um Reports zu erstellen und ich habe die gebrauchten Jar-Files hinzugefügt indem ich

->Rechtsklick auf Projekt -> Properties ->JavaBuildPath und dort bei den Libraries -> add external Jars gemacht habe.

dies funktioniert ja in Eclipse super.
Aber das ist nur in Eclipse, das ist mir schon klar.
Um die Jars auch in die Jar-File zu packen die ich erzeugen will muss ich doch eigentlich nur unter

->Rechtsklick auf Projekt -> Properties ->JavaBuildPath und dort bei den Order und Export SelectAll klicken.

somit sollten doch alle Selektiert sein und wenn ich dann

->Rechtsklick auf Projekt -> Export -> Java -> JAR File 

meine Jar erzeugen will sollten diese externen Jar-Files auch in meinem erzeugten Jar-File auftauchen..

und genau da liegt mein Problem.
Was mache ich falsch?? Kann mir bitte jemand helfen??
Bin echt ratlos

gruss
MScalli


----------



## ARadauer (26. Mai 2009)

was für eine eclipse version hast du?

bei 3.4 ist das schon dabei ansonsten...
Fat Jar Eclipse Plug-In


----------



## MScalli (26. Mai 2009)

3.3.1

mit fatjar klappt das ja..
das habe ich händisch mal rein gemacht.
Nur dauert das erstellen einer Jar-File dann immer 45 - 60 Minuten.

Ist das die einzige möglichkeit??? Ich hoffe nicht denn das dauert echt ewig!!


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mai 2009)

jars in jars zu verpacken ist nicht wirklich die feine Art (technisch auch gar nicht möglich, daher werden alle jars erst in-memory entpackt).
Besser du gibst den Pfad zu den anderen jars im manifest deines jars an und legst sie dann daneben (oder in ein lib Verzeichnis).


----------

